# Inter Forum Match - GM vs Golf Magic - interest only pls



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Can we keep this thread purely for the interested parties please and also for info on the event, hijack this thread and you all die!

Righty ho boys n girls....

Subject to venue & dates, can we have a 'show of hands' so to speak to see who is interested please.

Potential dates now are next spring time.

I've had a chat with Smiffy and we think 1 x big centralised meet would be better and we've agreed that a certain course in Nottingham would be ideal.

Obviously it would also be nice if we had someone from GM towers playing too 

So, who wants to whip these Golf Magic boys pansy asses then folks?

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
TonyN


----------



## golfandmoregolf (May 17, 2009)

Im up for that keef......


----------



## TonyN (May 17, 2009)

*sticks hand up*


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2009)

Have you already spoken to Mikeh about this Keef?


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Have you already spoken to Mikeh about this Keef?
		
Click to expand...

I havent fella, I assumed he'd read the threads and if interested stick his name down.


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2009)

Ok no probs, Id sugggest getting Mike involved early as it is their forum afterall, they may have more contacts also if it is a go-er.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

Ok no probs, Id sugggest getting Mike involved early as it is their forum afterall, they may have more contacts also if it is a go-er.
		
Click to expand...

Especially if we decided to play it at Woodhall Spa as suggested. Mike got us a decent deal at The Belfry, I am sure that a man with his connections could negotiate a bit of a deal at Woodhall if it meant a mention in the magazine and a good turnout.
I reckoned if we limited it to 16 a side it would be just the right amount.
Sorry to hijack the thread slighlty Keith, but if Mike can do something for us, why not ask????
Rob


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

I've mailed Mike, see what he says.


----------



## Dodger (May 17, 2009)

When is this likely to be held?

Reason I am asking is that a repeat of the England v Scotland match has been mentioned and if it does happen it is likely to be around Feb/March time.


----------



## tincup (May 17, 2009)

Id possibly be up for this depending on dates


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

When is this likely to be held?

Reason I am asking is that a repeat of the England v Scotland match has been mentioned and if it does happen it is likely to be around Feb/March time.
		
Click to expand...

Spring next year, so April/May time I would imagine fella!


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup


----------



## Yerman (May 17, 2009)

Put me down as a definitely maybe (depending on exact date)


----------



## Timberbonce (May 17, 2009)

Count me in please. (Dito on dates)


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

Team Golf Monthly
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup 
TonyN
njd
Timberbonce


----------



## Robo (May 17, 2009)

Dates depending.Put me down.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 17, 2009)

Put me down too please, depending on dates of course.

Golfmmad.


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
		
Click to expand...

At this rate, I think the numbers may need to be reasessed


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Agreed!


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

Lets do it in Scotland!


----------



## Dodger (May 17, 2009)

I would be interested depending on date clahes and where it was.....Links if it is early in the year is the way forward.


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2009)

I am also in depending on date


----------



## Yerman (May 17, 2009)

No problem with the venues mentioned but what about Ganton- a must for all admirers of the Great Harry Vardon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2009)

One thing I'd like to mention is that the GM Spring Meeting at Royal Ascot has provisionally been booked for Friday April 9th and I think GM are looking to send a couple of guys to this. Not trying to hijack or anything just trying to make people aware.

That said I'm up for a game at Woodhull so providing its not the week commencing April 5th (I think its Easter anyway) then put me down


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson


----------



## viscount17 (May 17, 2009)

mark me up as a possible-maybe. 

I will probably only be able to do one or two around this time and the calendars looking busy;
England-Scotland - the return.
GM are magic
RA


----------



## Dodger (May 17, 2009)

Viscount, Tonyn and myself had exchanged a few emails re the rematch so I will be putting one up in due course....not sure if it may be an idea to have it early Nov,whether to move venue or have it at Goswick again?(would be able to secure another price busting deal which would be a huge plus point).A few other points to think about but I will drop them into my post when I do it...


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17


----------



## theeaglehunter (May 17, 2009)

Depending on location, time period, expense etc I am in  

I certainly am interested in this though.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2009)

Dates depending i'm in.


----------



## HTL (May 17, 2009)

Im in. Cant wait to hear how this progresses.


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL


----------



## mono217 (May 17, 2009)

Can I play?????


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Aye, you can be paired with Uncle Homer for the doubles   

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217


----------



## mono217 (May 17, 2009)

Aye, you can be paired with Uncle Homer for the doubles   

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## theeaglehunter (May 17, 2009)

Aye, you can be paired with Uncle Homer for the doubles   

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217
		
Click to expand...

lol Keef...brilliant


----------



## tonecapone (May 17, 2009)

I could be in depending on dates Ganton sounds a great venue played there a couple of times no one would be dissapointed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2009)

I don't think that would be wise


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Wow! What a response from the Golf Monthly lads!
The Golf Magic site have responded well too, and the interested players from that site look like this..

TEAM "GOLF MAGIC"

SMIFFY
SPARKY
ROBO
DEC
TIM ELLIS
TAZ
DERMOT
THE CROW
THEROD
JAHMOO
THE23RDMAN
LGL (KATE)
LITTLEINJUNGURU
JOSHTHENOSH
NIFTY
ARNIEBOY

So as you can see, it is looking a definite "goer".

As for the numbers, I wouldn't worry too much at the moment. I can guarantee that once a venue and date are decided on you will start getting people pulling out so a natural balance will be found.
I still reckon 16 a side would be favourite, and the Golf Magic lads are definitely up for a "Ryder Cup" style event.
Rob

*Robo....I think it's time to pin your colours to the flag mate. You've put your name down for both teams!!*


----------



## Robobum (May 18, 2009)

*Robo....I think it's time to pin your colours to the flag mate. You've put your name down for both teams!!* 

Click to expand...

I'm Robobum on here Rob, someone beat me to the punch with Robo. Colours firmly pinned to the Golf Magic flag!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

*Robo....I think it's time to pin your colours to the flag mate. You've put your name down for both teams!!* 

Click to expand...

I'm Robobum on here Rob, someone beat me to the punch with Robo. Colours firmly pinned to the Golf Magic flag!! 

Click to expand...

Good lad.
Somebody who obviously knows what side his bread is buttered....   

Three more players for the GolfMagic site expressed their interest this morning so.....

TEAM "GOLF MAGIC"

SMIFFY
SPARKY
ROBO
DEC
TIM ELLIS
TAZ
DERMOT
THE CROW
THEROD
JAHMOO
THE23RDMAN
LGL (KATE)
LITTLEINJUNGURU
JOSHTHENOSH
NIFTY
ARNIEBOY
CRAZYFACE
SNOOPY
PN-WOKINGHAM

With regards the venue, Woodhall Spa has been mentioned by a lot of people, but I am open to all suggestions. It would be ideal though if we could find somewhere that either has, or is close to, reasonably priced accommodation as quite a few people (myself included) will be travelling quite some distance to make this meet. 
From a personal viewpoint (and again taking the travelling distance into account) I would much rather pay a little extra and play a really nice, established course rather than a relatively unknown one just to try to keep the price down. One of the reasons for looking at this so far in advance is so that the players have a fair bit of time to book sufficient time off work and also to save up a few bob to pay for it! Hope that makes sense???
Rob


----------



## forefortheday (May 18, 2009)

Date dependent I'm in


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2009)

I would have thought that if players are coming from far and wide, somehere in the middle of britain would be preferable, say Derbyshire ish.
Handy for A1 M1
Has anyone played the Derby Golf Club?
http://www.derbygolfclub.com/


----------



## Whereditgo (May 18, 2009)

Count me in - regardless of dates!


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

I would have thought that if players are coming from far and wide, somehere in the middle of britain would be preferable, say Derbyshire ish.
Handy for A1 M1
Has anyone played the Derby Golf Club?
http://www.derbygolfclub.com/

Click to expand...

Looks quite nice mate.

Have you ever played Breadsall Priory around that way Bob?
I've made a couple of visits over the last few years, quite a nice track with a good hotel, but don't know how expensive it is as they have both been "corporate days" so didn't have to pay. 
Hotel is quite posh (which could rule it out price wise)
Rob


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Whereditgo
Imurg


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

I would have thought that if players are coming from far and wide, somehere in the middle of britain would be preferable, say Derbyshire ish.
Handy for A1 M1
Has anyone played the Derby Golf Club?
http://www.derbygolfclub.com/

Click to expand...

That is THE worst website for a golf club i've ever seen!!


----------



## Billy (May 18, 2009)

It looks old, course, and members


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2009)

[quote
That is THE worst website for a golf club i've ever seen!!  

[/QUOTE]

That is the worst website - period!!!!!!!!!

I know times are hard but really, that's awful. Anyone looking at that won't go!!

Oh and I could be in pending dates,cost,knee etc etc


----------



## forefortheday (May 18, 2009)

I think my 3 year old daughter drew the ariel view!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

It looks old, course, and members 

Click to expand...

I dunno
Some of them birds look well fit


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2009)

Admittedely the site looks a little....plain.
Thats why I asked has anyone played the course.
Not wanting to judge the book by its cover and all that.
I'm sorry to say I haven't played Breadshall. looks a bit pricey again though


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

I haven't played Breadshall. looks a bit pricey again though
		
Click to expand...

I know Bob.
I'm looking around, don't worry.
We'll find somewhere that 
a) Has accommodation
b) Is reasonably priced
c) Won't run out of lemonade


----------



## Billy (May 18, 2009)

b) Is reasonably priced
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry about the money, I'm loaded.
went to the same school as mono


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Dont worry about the money, I'm loaded.
went to the same school as mono
		
Click to expand...

      

*Latest update on "Team Golf Magic".....* 

TEAM "GOLF MAGIC"

SMIFFY
SPARKY
ROBO
DEC
TIM ELLIS
TAZ
DERMOT
THE CROW
THEROD
JAHMOO
THE23RDMAN
LGL (KATE)
LITTLEINJUNGURU
JOSHTHENOSH
NIFTY
ARNIEBOY
CRAZYFACE
SNOOPY
PN-WOKINGHAM
NIMBLEBLADE
FLOUNDER
DAVETHESLICE
PASTY (SUBJECT TO PGA SCHEDULE)

Looking good!!


----------



## TonyN (May 18, 2009)

Subject to PGA schedule? whats gong on here then, am I going to have to call in reinforcements


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Anyone ever played Owston Hall near Doncaster?

That looks very reasonably priced on the website @ Â£110 for 2 rounds, dinner, bed & breakfast.

I dare say we'd be able to get a lower price than that too for the amounts going.


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Subject to PGA schedule? whats gong on here then, am I going to have to call in reinforcements 

Click to expand...

Do it


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Subject to PGA schedule? whats gong on here then, am I going to have to call in reinforcements 

Click to expand...

Do it 

Click to expand...

Bobmac is PGA isn't he????


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Anyone ever played Owston Hall near Doncaster?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.owstonhall.com/golf.html

Doesn't look too bad that Keef.
Â£110.00 for two rounds, overnight accommodation etc looks good value for money too.
It's a good shout.
I'll put the details up on the Magic site, see what the proper golfers think


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2009)

Bobmac is PGA isn't he????


Click to expand...

I think so. Cant remember what it means though 

There's only one thing for it keef, someone's going to have to recce ALL the courses in that area and then pick the best one 
Do you think MikeH will sponsor us?


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Bobmac is PGA isn't he????


Click to expand...

I think so. Cant remember what it means though 

There's only one thing for it keef, someone's going to have to recce ALL the courses in that area and then pick the best one 
Do you think MikeH will sponsor us? 

Click to expand...

You could put something up as a prize couldn't you Bob?
Have you got anything kicking around that would fit the bill? Something that would prove really, really useful for a struggling golfer? You must have something....


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Something that would prove really, really useful for a struggling golfer? You must have something.... 

Click to expand...

Bob is going to donate a full set of fishing gear and a letter saying "Pack In Golf...You're Crap"


----------



## GB72 (May 18, 2009)

Not sure what anyone else thinks but could suggest Greetham Valley as a possibility, I know Bob knows the course and believe that quite a few of the Golfmagic lot have played it (certainly teh bloke who runs the site is a member there). Is cheap enough, has a hotel on the course, a couple of decent pubs nearby and has 2 reasonable courses. Is right on the A1 so easy to get to from either direction (OK and it helps that I live less than a mile away)


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

*STOP PRESS...STOP PRESS....STOP PRESS....STOP PRESS!!* 

I think we've found the ideal venue!!

Chris Curry, from the Golf Magic site, has pointed me in the direction of "Forest Pines".....


I've been in touch with them, and visited their website...

http://www.qhotels.co.uk/hotels/forest-pines-near-brigg/golf.aspx

If you click on the link above, it may not take you directly to the Forest Pines information page, but a little bit of exploration will find it. It looks bloody superb!!

The girl I spoke to was very, very helpful and is sending me out some details of the venue but it sounds very encouraging. The course looks superb as well.

The current cost of a one night break, including evening meal and full english breakfast and two rounds of golf (one in the afternoon, one the morning after) is Â£129.00. She is prepared to hold this price until next year for us for a large booking. This price would be the same whether we took the break midweek or at the week-end so we could play the afternoon round on a Saturday and a nice stroll round on the Sunday afternoon meaning people wouldn't have to take two days off work!!

There are 3x9 hole loops there but she said that two of them are preferred by "proper golfers" and that she could put us on these for both rounds. We could have a fourball betterball match in the afternoon, followed by singles matchplay the following morning.

To me this sounds (and looks) the ideal venue.

What do you think?????


----------



## tincup (May 18, 2009)

That looks like a fantastic deal and I will certainly be giving it my vote.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 18, 2009)

Approximately 10 mins from my office!

There is a thread on the forum, by Bobmac I think, somewhere regarding Forest Pines


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2009)

Smiffy, I want to have your babies    

My favourite course for miles around  
27 holes carved through a pine forest, lakes, huge trees and slick smooth greens.
Bring plenty of money with you though the bar and restaurant are a bit pricey 
As a price guide, a normal green fee is Â£50 mid week


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

That looks like a fantastic deal and I will certainly be giving it my vote.
		
Click to expand...

Just come off the phone to them again as somebody else asked on Golf Magic about single room supplements.
This would be Â£30.00 for the night so makes it Â£159.00 but the Â£129.00 rate is for two people sharing a twin.
I personally think that is a great rate as the green fee to play the course alone is Â£50.00 a round. That makes the accommodation Â£29.00 including three course evening meal and a full english breakfast.
I'm all for it, despite the travelling


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Smiffy, I want to have your babies    

My favourite course for miles around  
27 holes carved through a pine forest, lakes, huge trees and slick smooth greens.
Bring plenty of money with you though the bar and restaurant are a bit pricey 
As a price guide, a normal green fee is Â£50 mid week
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember which two 9's she said were best Bob, but she has guaranteed us teeing off times on them for both days.


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Can I just say a massive thanks to all as the response has been fantastic, I think we can safely say we'll have more than 12 per team which can only make things more interesting from a golf point of view.

Unfortunately i've had a mail from MikeH who is unable to give us any assistance in this for a number of reasons, time constraints for the time of year we're having the event being the prime one. Never mind, we'll fly the Golf Monthly flag proud and give these Magic boys a good whipping on his behalf 

I had actually found Forest Pines this morning but discounted it for being too far east, still if everyone else is happy i'm more than happy!

Anymore interested?


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2009)

Smiffy normally the Euopro stuff is heald on 1-18 (forest and pines) but 19-27 (beeches) although being a bit shorter is no slouch and very picutesque. 
If we do end up playing there bring plenty of balls with you  







I've put a pin on the arrange a game map if you want a close look through google earth


----------



## theeaglehunter (May 18, 2009)

It looks a bot far North for my liking (nothing against the people  , just the time involved for traveling ) so it is now unlikely to be practical for me if you proceed with that venue. Cheers anyway...maybe next time


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

It looks a bot far North for my liking (nothing against the people  , just the time involved for traveling ) so it is now unlikely to be practical for me if you proceed with that venue. Cheers anyway...maybe next time 

Click to expand...

Where do you live?
Don't discount it too early, as I am sure that other people would be prepared to help out if necessary. It was always going to be on the cards as an "overnighter" because of the central location that was needed.
If we held it on a Sat/Sun then you could travel on the Saturday morning surely? I'm right down on the Sussex Coast but am prepared to travel for the right event...  
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Smiffy normally the Euopro stuff is heald on 1-18 (forest and pines) but 19-27 (beeches) although being a bit shorter is no slouch and very picutesque.
		
Click to expand...

Karen (the girl who handled my enquiry) did say that it was the Forest & Pine nines that were favoured by most people. She didn't actually dismiss the beeches as a bad loop (she doesn't play golf herself so didn't have any experience to go by) but said that most people who play there will end up rebooking and playing the first two. She has assured me that if we want to play the Forest & Pines twice that will be OK. I think that would be the best idea because it will give us a chance to get to know the course a little for the second round (singles matchplay)....


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Not trying to confuse the issue, but another venue has been mooted as a possible choice...

Hawkestone Park in Shropshire.

http://www.principal-hayley.com/venues-and-hotels/hawkstone-park

I don't know if this would be more accessible to people, the course receives good reviews as does the hotel, and the price is a little cheaper too.

Cost would be Â£105.00 midweek or Â£110.00 at the week-end for the same two rounds, accommodation and meals.

But having said all that, I can't help thinking that the Forest Pines courses look better...


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Dont like that idea, its a very long trek for anyone coming from north of Newcastle and we do have a fair bit of interest from North of Newcastle!!

Forest Pines is a much better bet!


----------



## theeaglehunter (May 18, 2009)

It looks a bot far North for my liking (nothing against the people  , just the time involved for traveling ) so it is now unlikely to be practical for me if you proceed with that venue. Cheers anyway...maybe next time 

Click to expand...

Where do you live?
Don't discount it too early, as I am sure that other people would be prepared to help out if necessary. It was always going to be on the cards as an "overnighter" because of the central location that was needed.
If we held it on a Sat/Sun then you could travel on the Saturday morning surely? I'm right down on the Sussex Coast but am prepared to travel for the right event...  
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Cambridge mate. It's not so much the thing of not being able to do it, driving would be just over 4 hours I would guess, it's just the idea of playing golf straight after a long drive has never really appealed to me. Plus I'm just not a fan of driving long journeys, even though for some I appreciate this would only be minor! I agree though in hindsight I won't throw in the towel all together just yet as I may well change my mind as I'm sure it will be a great event, and if it were definitely over the weekend I would be confident of having the time available.

I will give it some more thought- I was just thinking with the general thought being that only 16 a side will be required, and a greater amount of interest than this, it would perhaps make it easier for those involved in organising if I pulled out of the running earlier.

 Is the Woodhall spa idea definitely on a backseat now out of interest? I quite fancied it, as its a course I would like to play  Not that the others don't seem more than adequate.


----------



## HTL (May 18, 2009)

3 1/2 hours for me, im in but there better be a bloody good booze up after the Golf!


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

there better be a bloody good booze up after the Golf!
		
Click to expand...

C'mon....you'll be up North, this is what we do professionaly


I can almost guarantee you a damn good booze up after the golf, anything that vig has a hand in i'm sure will turn fairly messy


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Is the Woodhall spa idea definitely on a backseat now out of interest? I quite fancied it, as its a course I would like to play  Not that the others don't seem more than adequate.
		
Click to expand...

Woodhall Spa is a course that I would dearly love to play but I think, in this instance, it is going to have to take a back seat, on price alone.
We would like as many people to come on this one as possible and Â£129.00 for everything that Forest Pines has to offer is too good an opportunity to pass up.
The "16 a side" was only mentioned initially because we would rather have 16 "definites" than 24 "maybes"...but if 24 definites could be raised for each team then so be it! 24 a side it will be.
I think we will have to limit it somehow though, at the moment interest from both sites is running neck and neck but things just wouldn't work out if we got 30 say from here and only 18 from the Golf Magic site or vice versa.
Forest Pines are sending me an information pack together with a booking form. Once we have a good idea of total numbers I will ask everybody to pay an initial deposit to confirm their interest, and then the final balance will be payable one month before the trip. This is on the request of Forest Pines themeselves. Hopefully this will avoid people pulling out at the last minute, and is one of the reasons why we are planning so far ahead.
If you don't fancy driving up that distance I am sure somebody (myself included) will be passing Cambridge on the way up, and would gladly give you a lift.
I will also enquire with Forest Pines how much the charge would be if we wanted to take non playing partners. You never know, we could even get them to act as ball spotters!!
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

3 1/2 hours for me, im in but there better be a bloody good booze up after the Golf!
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell you one thing with confidence Hywel....

You won't be off 17 mate


----------



## vig (May 18, 2009)

Anyone ever played Owston Hall near Doncaster?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.owstonhall.com/golf.html

Doesn't look too bad that Keef.
Â£110.00 for two rounds, overnight accommodation etc looks good value for money too.
It's a good shout.
I'll put the details up on the Magic site, see what the proper golfers think


Click to expand...

I played it for about 6 months when it first opened.  I hope it has improved since then  
Just out of interest, they are offering specials in the local rag for Â£9.95 each  
Â£110 now seems awful expensive


----------



## vig (May 18, 2009)

there better be a bloody good booze up after the Golf!
		
Click to expand...

C'mon....you'll be up North, this is what we do professionaly


I can almost guarantee you a damn good booze up after the golf, anything that vig has a hand in i'm sure will turn fairly messy 

Click to expand...

That video of the wedding hasn't surfaced on the web has it?     

It may involve another nights stop over if that's the case


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

*Inter Forum Match - GM vs Golf Magic - 29/30th May 2010 @ Forest Pines*

Can we keep this thread purely for the interested parties please and also for info on the event, hijack this thread and you all die!

Righty ho boys n girls....

Venue - Forest Pines have a look here
Dates - 29th & 30th May 2010
Price - Â£129 for 2 rounds of golf, dinner, bed & breakfast (single room supplement is Â£30)

Format is 4BBB on the Saturday & Singles matchplay on Sunday, all points counting in a Ryder Cup style towards team totals for the winners (which will be us  )

We'll also be getting polo shirts printed for the occasion, I have mailed a few places for prices for 2 x polo shirts each, we have red for 1 day and no colour decided for the 2nd day....any preffered choices from anyone?
The polo's will (hopefully - if Mike agrees to let us) have the Golf Monthly logo & your forum name emroidered on and for 2 decent quality tops I cant see the price being much more than Â£20.

The course will be looking for a Â£20 deposit per person to be paid in a few months once we have numbers confirmed, with the remaining balance to be paid in full 4 weeks before the event date.

So, who wants to whip these Golf Magic boys pansy asses then folks? 

Interested parties from the other thread here, if these dates and venue are no good for you then please let me know and i'll remove you from the list, also if you want adding to the list pop your name down!

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
njd
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Whereditgo
Imurg


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Inter Forum Match - GM vs Golf Magic - 29/30th May 2010 @ Forest Pines*

Latest update on "Team Golf Magic"..... 

TEAM "GOLF MAGIC"

1  SMIFFY
2  SPARKY
3  ROBO
4  DEC
5  TIM ELLIS
6  TAZ
7  DERMOT
8  THE CROW
9  THEROD
10 JAHMOO
11 THE23RDMAN
12 LGL (KATE)
13 LITTLEINJUNGURU
14 JOSHTHENOSH
15 NIFTY
16 ARNIEBOY
17 CRAZYFACE
18 SNOOPY
19 PN-WOKINGHAM
20 NIMBLEBLADE
21 FLOUNDER
22 DAVETHESLICE
23 1OVER
24 JUSTPURED
25 LATINDANCER


----------



## theeaglehunter (May 18, 2009)

Is the Woodhall spa idea definitely on a backseat now out of interest? I quite fancied it, as its a course I would like to play  Not that the others don't seem more than adequate.
		
Click to expand...

Woodhall Spa is a course that I would dearly love to play but I think, in this instance, it is going to have to take a back seat, on price alone.
We would like as many people to come on this one as possible and Â£129.00 for everything that Forest Pines has to offer is too good an opportunity to pass up.
The "16 a side" was only mentioned initially because we would rather have 16 "definites" than 24 "maybes"...but if 24 definites could be raised for each team then so be it! 24 a side it will be.
I think we will have to limit it somehow though, at the moment interest from both sites is running neck and neck but things just wouldn't work out if we got 30 say from here and only 18 from the Golf Magic site or vice versa.
Forest Pines are sending me an information pack together with a booking form. Once we have a good idea of total numbers I will ask everybody to pay an initial deposit to confirm their interest, and then the final balance will be payable one month before the trip. This is on the request of Forest Pines themeselves. Hopefully this will avoid people pulling out at the last minute, and is one of the reasons why we are planning so far ahead.
If you don't fancy driving up that distance I am sure somebody (myself included) will be passing Cambridge on the way up, and would gladly give you a lift.
I will also enquire with Forest Pines how much the charge would be if we wanted to take non playing partners. You never know, we could even get them to act as ball spotters!!
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Tuh...travelling with the enemy, I don't think so    

More seriously, many thanks for the offer it is much appreciated, and I will bear it in mind if the drive does end up being the only factor putting me off.

As for Woodhall spa, I guessed the price would more than likely rule it out, which to be honest, is not a bad thing for myself as needless to say I'm not rolling in it currently. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Golfmmad (May 18, 2009)

Smiffy,

Forest Pines looks to be a great venue! How long do you reckon it would take to drive from the Sussex Coast?

Golfmmad.


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Smiffy,

Forest Pines looks to be a great venue! How long do you reckon it would take to drive from the Sussex Coast?

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Approx 4hr 30mins ish depending on which part of the Susses coast you're talking about.

From Brighton, RAC route planner reckons 4hrs 34mins.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 18, 2009)

Smiffy,

Forest Pines looks to be a great venue! How long do you reckon it would take to drive from the Sussex Coast?

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Approx 4hr 30mins ish depending on which part of the Susses coast you're talking about.

From Brighton, RAC route planner reckons 4hrs 34mins.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for that KeefG, you're certainly a whizz on that computer of yours  

I'm travelling from the Brighton area - 4hrs 34mins not too bad.

Should work out to be a great weekend, and good on 'ya for organising.


Golfmmad.


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Ta very muchly


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2009)

Smiffy,

Forest Pines looks to be a great venue! How long do you reckon it would take to drive from the Sussex Coast?

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Hi GM
 I've just punched it into the SatNav and from Bexhill it will take exactly 4 hours keeping to the speed limits... 
Bear in mind that this doesen't take road works or congestion into account. 
I know it's a long time ahead but what I will most probably do is take the whole week off as holiday, travel up the day before, and stay in a cheaper B&B nearby the previous night so that I am feeling a little more refreshed on the first day.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 19, 2009)

Smiffy,

Forest Pines looks to be a great venue! How long do you reckon it would take to drive from the Sussex Coast?

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Hi GM
 I've just punched it into the SatNav and from Bexhill it will take exactly 4 hours keeping to the speed limits... 
Bear in mind that this doesen't take road works or congestion into account. 
I know it's a long time ahead but what I will most probably do is take the whole week off as holiday, travel up the day before, and stay in a cheaper B&B nearby the previous night so that I am feeling a little more refreshed on the first day.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Smiffy,

I was thinking along the same lines. Driving for four hours plus is not the best preparation for a round of golf, and all the stress of hold ups and road works!
Also thought that anybody travelling a long way might want to consider car sharing to keep costs down. I'm sure most of us will have met up for other smaller forum meets beforehand and will be able to put a face to a name.

Golfmmad.


----------



## vig (May 22, 2009)

Smiffy,

Forest Pines looks to be a great venue! How long do you reckon it would take to drive from the Sussex Coast?

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Hi GM
 I've just punched it into the SatNav and from Bexhill it will take exactly 4 hours keeping to the speed limits... 
Bear in mind that this doesen't take road works or congestion into account. 
I know it's a long time ahead but what I will most probably do is take the whole week off as holiday, travel up the day before, and stay in a cheaper B&B nearby the previous night so that I am feeling a little more refreshed on the first day.
		
Click to expand...

If it's the same sat nav you used on Wednesday, the journey will be 3 days, 7 hours and 33 minutes


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2009)

If it's the same sat nav you used on Wednesday, the journey will be 3 days, 7 hours and 33 minutes
		
Click to expand...

And cost Â£3.70


----------



## vig (May 22, 2009)

If it's the same sat nav you used on Wednesday, the journey will be 3 days, 7 hours and 33 minutes
		
Click to expand...

And cost Â£3.70


Click to expand...

It showed!  If anyone wants to buy a sat nav that is in essence a plastic box with a picture of England stuck on it and gives directions in Japanese AND sends you on toll roads FFS.
Contact smiffy on U dial "I've been done"  Alternatively, look for the north star, close your eye's and hope for the best  

BTW Smiffy (and eejit), if you are going to take some leave, why don't you make it a tour and sample some northern hospitality.
i would be more than happy to book some leave and take in some northern classics with you both (Ganton, Alwoodley, Moortown, Bradford gas works)

I can reserve a healthy liver, which can replace your ageing, nicotine infested excuse for an alcohol absorbtion organ.    Maybe you could then have an adult strength beer


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2009)

I've just had a phone call from the bird at the pub about the raffle...

It was drawn early and I won the set of rotor blades!!


----------

